# Orb weaver laying eggsac



## padkison (Aug 22, 2006)

I caught this orb weaver 2 weeks ago. She laid an eggsac today.

Spider before eggsac







Laying sac (missed egg drop)


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 22, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 23, 2006)

cool looking spider. is that being measured there in inches :shock:


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2006)

Saw a few of those around work yesterday. One had become lunch to a chinese mantis with one front leg.


----------

